# Planted betta bowls - newbie



## black_fairy

Hi all, 

I'm a newbie in the aquarium hobby, which I discovered after recieving two bettas, boy and girl, as a housewarming gift (in the same bowl!). After figuring out that I should separate them, I bought them a 2.5 galleon each. Then came plants and lighting. I had them for about 3 monts, in which I learned a lot about fish care. But there is still a lot to learn, so I am open to suggestions and advices from you, more experienced members 

Here you can see Nina's bowl: 



















And this is Ares ( he's a warrior  )










I used gravel from the pet shop, driftwood which I took from a river and boiled, Anubias nana, hornwort, that plant with little leaves and the one from the second bowl with roundish leaves whose name I don't know (maybe you can help me out with this one).

Both fishies had finrot when I got them, but I managed to treat it. Nina's fins grew back quickly, because her fins stay pretty short. Ares's fins keep growing, but the ends are still translucent, because apparently the growth rate is bigger than the coloring rate  I think they grew about 1cm since I got him. 

They seem happy, swimming around and acting really inquisitive towards their environment. They also recognize me and come begging for food every time I'm near their bowls.


----------



## shrimpsterific

I really like both of them. Great start. Where did you purchase your lights.


----------



## RWaters

Nice! I had a male and female that looked just as blue as yours and I had hoped to breed them (my first attempt at betta breeding). Unfortunately, the female jumped and by the time I found her it was too late. I know you're still new to this, but do you think you'll try your hand at breeding them? Instaed of the bowls, you can keep them in a larger aquarium with a divider. An aquarium will also allow you to keep the environment well filtered and heated. Either way, good luck with your fish.


----------



## Hukkelberry

The plant in the second bowl I believe is Brazilian Pennywort.


----------



## black_fairy

Thanks a lot, the lamps I used are Jansjö from ikea.


----------



## black_fairy

@RWaters Well, I did a bit of research on breeding, but I honesty don't think I am experienced enough to try that in the near future  Besides, my female gets scared as hell if she is near the male and loses all of her colour  I put them once together for a short time while I was cleaning one of the bowls and he managed to take a bite out of her tail  I plan to get a tank for them in the future.


----------



## black_fairy

@Hukkelberry Thanks a lot, I looked it up on google, definitely looks like mine


----------

